# Rama Crowes



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Black Crowes at Casino Rama - Saturday, Sept. 12.

Tickets on sale the middle of June...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Black Crowes at Casino Rama - Saturday, Sept. 12.
> 
> Tickets on sale the middle of June...


I saw them at the Gov't AWESOME! It was amazing to see them up close in a small venue, I highly recommend.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I saw them last summer at Massey and thought they were hitting on all cylinders. Never been to the Rama - but it's close enough and I've got a birthday that week so I'm guessing I'll be able to squeeze in a Saturday night Crowes show.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks for the heads up...would be nice to see the Crowes again.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Any other Canadian dates?

TG


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 20 - Fredrock Festival, Fredericton, NB

blackcrowes.com - dates on and off through the start of October but nothing else in Canada listed.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sweet - 3rd row tickets off TM for the Rama show.
(section F5 - just left of centre).

They're also playing Centennial Hall in London the following night (Sunday, Sept 13) with some "Truth & Salvage Co." band - the Rama show is just the Crowes.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Sweet - 3rd row tickets off TM for the Rama show.
> (section F5 - just left of centre).
> 
> 
> > Bring earplugs.


----------

